# Foundation drain cleanouts in a slab



## MoreCowbell (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello.  I am preparing to pour the concrete slab in my crawlspace-to-basement project.  I will have a perimeter drain next to the footings to drain any moisture that makes its way under the slab.  I plan to install several cleanouts along the drain.

Since after the concrete slab is in place everything will be set in stone (pardon the pun), I'd like to make sure that I build this to last.  My question is whether I should simply get cleanouts designed for the light gauge (SDR-35) 4" PVC sewer & drain piping the drain is made of, or should I use something more durable for the cleanout like schedule 40 PVC or even brass?  I'm not so concerned if I need to fashion a homemade adapter since the water would not reach the level of the cleanout.  The top of the drain pipe is about 5" below where the slab surface will be so I do have some room for an adapter if needed.  Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2013)

Just the white screw off lid will do http://www.homebuilderwholesale.com/pvcspl4-p1154.html
As this is on the inside, I would suggest dimple on the inside of the foundation down to below the slab, any water coming thru wall has a place to go, leaving the crawspace dry.http://waterproofmag.com/back_issues/200801/dimple_membranes.php


----------



## MoreCowbell (Jan 14, 2013)

Nealtw,
You must have been reading my mind!  I was shopping around for a slab-edge dimple product like you suggest.  The last thing I want to do is get the I am looking at ECP Water Channel Draim Board.  There is a very small amount of dampness that is accumulating on one section of footing right now so I definitely want to provide some sort of path for water pass through to get to the under-slab drain.

Thanks on the cleanout tip.  I'll go with the SDR-35 cleanout.


----------

